# Can you smoke using one of those public parks grills?



## dadwith4daughters (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm heading to a family reunion and they've decided to do a rib cook-off. I'll be using one of those park grills that you see too often where it's a square-open faced grill with a grate that's adjustable. I'm thinking about a large aluminum pan with holes over top of the meat and wrapping the grill in foil. Low fire I guess...Thoughts?


----------



## richtee (Jul 10, 2008)

Hard to maintain the smoke eh? Hmmm....A couple of those alum. serving pans... use one to seal the front of the grill, and one over the top of the cooking surface- small fire on one side, keep flipping ribs.

Jeez  what a pain. Just buy an ECB!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 10, 2008)

What Richtee said.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 10, 2008)

If you can maintain a good coal heat base in the grill ya might be able to put some small wood chunks in one of the aluminum pans. Then poke some holes in the bottom of the second pan and put the rib in there and cover with foil. Then place the rib pan with the holes in the bottom into the pan with the wood chunks and then that ensemble onto the gill with the coal fire below. 

Personally, I'd do the 3-2 part at home and then finish on the park grill.


----------



## richtee (Jul 10, 2008)

THAT'S the ticket right there!  Good call Icruz! *Points* for the recognition of the obvious!


----------



## 7outof10 (Jul 10, 2008)

smoke them at home and then just grill them there ......i have done that a cupple times and if you can keep the rips together (not haveing them brake in to pices _ it works pretty good ......but then you dont get good smoke all day long


----------



## jocosa (Jul 10, 2008)

Take photos for us if you do use one of the park grills, even if just for a quick warm up-finish!


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 10, 2008)

I've taken alumunim foil and kinda wrapped the whole thing up with serveral stategically placed pieces and turned them into a smoking type oven type contraption.  of course it was late, real late, and we had been in the spirits all day, but the results were outstanding the next day when they were done.  so to answer your question...  does a bear $#[email protected] in the wood???


----------



## teeotee (Jul 10, 2008)

Definitely think icruzen nailed it there. Smoke at home, grill at the park.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Jul 10, 2008)

Just because I don't know how to do that quote thing on this forum, I'll resort to typing out the quotes and answering them. By the way, the reunion is in Lake of the Ozarks. Never been but heard it's nice...

Rich: Buy an ECB...now that's something I just might do. I'll spare nothing to win this dang thing

cruzin: Man I wish I could do 3-2 then grill it off. Seems my dysfunctional family wants to play by rules that it'as all done there. But love that suggestions

Thanks all. Will keep you posted with q-view.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jul 10, 2008)

Those park grills are perfect for "Jerk" cooking(smoke and grill)
I dont sell this stuff and I aint trying to sell nobody elses stuff , anyway I bought my stuff from here(wood) cause there was no where else i could find that would guarantee me quick in hand service. I f you know about jerk, they usually use green pimento wood, this stuff is dry just soak it and put handfuls on your coals from below. Keep the meat maximum distance from the coals, cover the meat with soaked banana leaves or wet brown paper or foil loosely just to tent it. use the wet wood to cool your coals if they get too hot. You can do slices pork steaks(thick), chicken thighs, salmon everything really. The peculiar smelling wood will have people paying attention and will give your meat a level youve never had in jerk.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...highlight=jerk


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jul 10, 2008)

this is a pretty good recipe.

Marinade: 
1 cup finely chopped scallion 
2 Scotch bonnet or habanero chiles, seeded and minced (wear 
rubber gloves) plus, if desired, additional Scotch bonnet 
chiles for garnish 
1 tablespoon soy sauce 
1 tablespoon fresh lime juice 
2 1/2 teaspoons ground allspice 
1 1/2 teaspoons English-style dry mustard 
1 bay leaf, center rib discarded and crumbled 
1 garlic clove, chopped 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1 teaspoon sugar 
3/4 teaspoon dried thyme, crumbled 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
2 1/2 pounds chicken parts, the wing tips discarded 
Vegetable oil, for brushing the grill 
To make the marinate: In a food processor or blender puree the 
scallion, the chiles, the soy sauce, the lime juice, the 
allspice, the mustard, the bay leave, the garlic, the salt, 
the sugar, the thyme, and the cinnamon. 
Put the chicken parts in a heavy-duty resealable plastic bag 
and spoon the marinade over them, coating them well. Seal the 
bag, pressing out the excess air, and let the chicken 
marinate, chilled, turning the bags over several times, for at 
least 24 hours and up to 2 days.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 10, 2008)

I've seen those Smoker Bags and stove top smokers. I'd use the grill and try to make something that resembled one of these.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 11, 2008)

Do we still have time to help? What are the restrictions?

Here are my thoughts (not necessarily suggesting the whole lot as a single plan, but it's better than a sharp stick in the eye):

What about using a couple of bricks to add some space on top of the park grill and using the grid from a gas grill? I'm not sure how well you can maintain a low fire in one of these, but maybe the openness of the grill will actually help you out there.

Grab a cast iron smoke box from one of the "big box" stores. Or, wrap your smoking material (chips, chunks, whatever) in foil and poke a few holes in it; then just place the packet on the fire.

Confine at least some smoke around the meat itself by tenting with foil. Don't worry about sealing the whole thing; I think it's a lost cause.

Marinate or brine it. Someone somewhere mentioned the tenderizing properties of mango; it may give you the edge on tenderness that you likely won't get without going "low and slow."

I can't believe that I'M anxious about this. Good luck!


----------

